# Cherry Grove pier with kids this weekend?



## voodoobunny (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm going to be near Cherry Grove this weekend with my two boys (both under 10). Is there any point to dropping a line off Cherry Grove pier with them on Saturday afternoon? We aren't regular fishermen, so none of us really know what we're doing, and I'm really just interested in getting them hooked up on anything small other than pufferfish (ugh, pufferfish).

If Cherry Grove Pier isn't likely to be helpful, then where else could we go that's accessible and not too crowded and still productive for kids?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

fwiw, my kids used to love playing with puffers. They still do in their 20s. Also a good eating fish. You can find videos on how easy they are to clean.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Puffers are great eating. 

Small bluefish and whiting are around with some good whiting mixed in. Chance of black and red drum as well.


----------

